# Mittelwertberechnung Hilfe



## lampekai1976 (20. Dez 2004)

Hallo, 
ich benötige zu folgendem Problem eure Hilfe!
Ich soll für meine Weiterbildung folgendes APPLET entwickeln.



> *Entwickeln Sie mit dem Mittelwert zweier Fließkommazahlen berechnen lässt.
> 
> Die Berechnung soll nach einem Mausklick auf den Button "Rechne Mittelwert" ausgeführt werden.
> 2 Werte sollen als Eingabefelder und 1 als Ausgabefeld ausgegeben werden. Eine zweite Schaltfläche
> "Löschen" soll die Eingabefelder zurücksetzen*



Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## Illuvatar (20. Dez 2004)

Hausaufgaben machen wir nicht. Hast du schon bestimmte Probleme oder einen Ansatz? Dann helfen wir nämlich gerne. Den Mittelwert berechnet man so:

```
double mittelwert = (d1 + d2) / 2.0;
```


----------



## abollm (20. Dez 2004)

Hast du denn schon etwas, z.B. etwas Code?

Wenn nicht, dann folgende Hinweise:

1. Applet-Grundgerüst erstellen
2. Eingabefelder, Ausgabefeld und Berechnungs-/Lösch-Button (am besten mit Swing-Komponenten) erstellen
3. Programmlogik zur Berechnung des Mittelwerts einbauen (s. auch Code von Illuvatar)


----------

